# beach themed tank



## ginceng102 (May 7, 2009)

hi! i'm new here. i'm planning to give my tank a theme. i thought of a beach/beach resort theme. any suggestions on what can i put in my tank? i have a 15 gal. tank with white sand.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Cherry shrimp, Celestial pearl danios,Sparkling gourami,Threadfin Rainbows,White cloud Minnows, Cardinal Tetras,Lemon Tetras,Pristella tetras. These are a few that might interest you.


----------



## ginceng102 (May 7, 2009)

sorry, i mean what decors, plants, etc to put in the tank. btw, i have angels, dwarf gouramis and larrytail mollies.


----------



## JohnnyD44 (Dec 5, 2008)

hello and welcome!!

You could always look around for some kind of "beach themed" background for the tank and maybe find some small beach chairs or a small tiki hut....somehting along those lines you may find at a party store

are you planning on upgrading tanks soon? An angel fish needs atleast a 30G _tall_ tank, I'm also not sure on the compatibility with the dwarf gourami and the angel.....just something to think about.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Welcome to fishforum!

I don't know how far you want to go with the theme, but I have a 15 gallon with sand, a blue background, and some real plants that always reminds me of a beach. If you want more decorations that actually look like beach stuff, then you could always check any aquarium stores. I'd be careful with anything that is not intended for aquariums though, they can poison your fish.


----------



## ginceng102 (May 7, 2009)

i dont have any problems with the angels and dwarf gouramis. and also i found in the net that they are compatible.

i'm thinking of a DIY tiki hut. any suggestions besides the coconut hut?


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

No sea shells.


----------



## JohnnyD44 (Dec 5, 2008)

ginceng102 said:


> i dont have any problems with the angels and dwarf gouramis. and also i found in the net that they are compatible.?


There is tons of information on the net....I was more concered with the lack of room in a 15G tank for an angel fish....



ginceng102 said:


> i'm thinking of a DIY tiki hut. any suggestions besides the coconut hut?


Sounds like a good idea, just make sure like the above poster said, not to use anything _noti approved_ for aquariums....most glues are toxic, so be careful!!! send some pics when you get it together


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

ginceng102 said:


> i'm thinking of a DIY tiki hut. any suggestions besides the coconut hut?


They sell palm tree aquarium decorations at the LFS. You could add a few of those around the tiki hut.

I have to say i agree with JohnnyD44 about the angelfish. Eventually it will need a larger tank.


----------

